# Hedge-o-ween Photo Contest!



## LarryT

Hedge-o-ween is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be taken with a halloween theme in mind. One entry per household and no photoshop please!

Deadline for submitting pictures is October 21st. We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote but a panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will make the final decision to prevent cheating. The polls will open oct. 21st and close oct. 30th, the top 20 vote getters and two wildcard picks will move on to the judging round. Winners will be declared on October 31st.

Pictures can be sent to [email protected] 
When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name.

1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping, 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping. Everyone who enters will get a $5 discount off any wheel they choose to buy.

This contest will be held on my website 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html 
and is in no way affiliated with this forum.


----------



## Rainy

Oh cool! I missed the summer one. I'd love to get a picture of the hoggies in there. I have two hogs, can I submit one picture of each or does it have to be one picture per household?


----------



## LarryT

Rainy said:


> can I submit one picture of each or does it have to be one picture per household?


 One entry per household,please. You can have both hogs in the same pic if you like.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Larry you are SO GENEROUS! Thank you for hosting these wonderful contests! I just LOVE looking at all the cute hedgies  
I'm excited to see Halloween hedgies!


----------



## Rainy

Thank you! Can't wait!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Hey, i cant wait! i have an awesome idea! just one question, i already have a carolina storm wheel so if i win can i give my prize to another contestent, or can i just enter for the fun of it?


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

i also have another question, instead of a photo can i put together a small 30 sec. movie with a theme of halloween and my hedgie? :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

Larry  That is so cool to do! I missed the summer deadline by two days so I'd love to enter my hog. Thank you for hosting all these contests, they are so fun! 

DexterTheHog, you should enter Dexter (Peeta), he is so photogenic


----------



## LarryT

Hedgies101 said:


> i also have another question, instead of a photo can i put together a small 30 sec. movie with a theme of halloween and my hedgie? :lol:


If you win you can do whatever you'd like with the wheel.  Sorry no videos.


----------



## LarryT

We have two awesome photos already!


----------



## hanhan27

I have to get Milly in this one. So excitinggg!  

Wanna know what, Larry? One of the best parts about your contests is the picture-overflow that ends up in the forums for all of us to ogle over. I love it! You are a wonderful man, feeding our hedgehog addiction like this. :lol:


----------



## LarryT

hanhan27 said:


> You are a wonderful man, feeding our hedgehog addiction like this. :lol:


 Thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## zorropirate

Be forewarned that I am armed with a new sewing machine, a incapacitated fun loving natured hedgie... and a desire to avoid doing real work in the next few evenings.... 

I am just saying... people have put thoughts into my head involving hats... and what goes along with hats better... than full COSTUMES!!!

I'm just saying... brace yourselves for overload shortly....


----------



## LarryT

zorropirate said:


> I'm just saying... brace yourselves for overload shortly....


Can not wait!!  Everyone else let's get snapping!


----------



## jdepu1

ooooo! I'm excited. If I can get Gusgus to hold still/not freak out when he looks at the camera lens I will totally enter!


----------



## CarliePickle

I am ecstatic about this! Bwahhhh.


----------



## LarryT

Up to five! :mrgreen: Come on people let's do this!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

when you say no photoshop do you mean no adding words next to the pic saying happy halloween or wow, it's a giant pumpkin? :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Bump! Let's get those pics sent in!


----------



## BatmanJohnson

Im in


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Aww I wanna submit Carlos in this one, I love Halloween!


----------



## Alastrina

I'm getting in on this one! I have a hedgie-pire that actually shows up on film! I must take advantage of this opportunity!


----------



## LarryT

Wow!   Still only 5 pics.


----------



## djkams32

LarryT said:


> Wow!   Still only 5 pics.


I just submitted mine


----------



## LarryT

djkams32 said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!   Still only 5 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I just submitted mine
Click to expand...

Thanks! :mrgreen: that makes 6!


----------



## TeddysMommy

Don't worry Larry! Ive been taking pics for a week now just have to decide on which pic to submit


----------



## Guest

Going to have my friend who is a trained photographer help me out and I need to get some props for the setup for Setzer


----------



## LarryT

TeddysMommy said:


> Don't worry Larry! Ive been taking pics for a week now just have to decide on which pic to submit


 Thanks!  I just want a good turnout for a very special certian someone who is recovering.  
Just want everyone to know your pic does not have to be of a pumkin, it could be a hedgie costume, a pile of candy, halloween decor, etc.


----------



## Guest

LarryT said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Larry! Ive been taking pics for a week now just have to decide on which pic to submit
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I just want a good turnout for a very special certian someone who is recovering.
> Just want everyone to know your pic does not have to be of a pumkin, it could be a hedgie costume, a pile of candy, halloween decor, etc.
Click to expand...

I'm going with more of a Harvest Fall October look then straight halloween


----------



## LarryT

TWCOGAR said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Larry! Ive been taking pics for a week now just have to decide on which pic to submit
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I just want a good turnout for a very special certian someone who is recovering.
> Just want everyone to know your pic does not have to be of a pumkin, it could be a hedgie costume, a pile of candy, halloween decor, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going with more of a Harvest Fall October look then straight halloween
Click to expand...

 That's great!  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Pooki3

XD I noticed all the pumpkins and tried to do and inflated bat but Berko popped it! so Puddin got to explore some halloween garlands I had..the only thing that sucks is I only have my cell phone to take pictures with so everything looks blurry


----------



## LarryT

Pooki3 said:


> XD I noticed all the pumpkins and tried to do and inflated bat but Berko popped it! so Puddin got to explore some halloween garlands I had..the only thing that sucks is I only have my cell phone to take pictures with so everything looks blurry


There are no bad hedgie pictures!  Thanks for taking the time to enter, puddin's pic has been posted #8.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Carlos and I did a photoshoot, and now I have precisely 10 photos to choose from! It will be difficult to narrow it down to one, but I will! :mrgreen: 

Quick question, do you want a full size photo, or do we re-size it ourselves so that it's about as big as the other entries? 

Because all the entries so far appear to be of equal width and I was wondering if that was a coincidence, or something to do with how you upload and post them on your site?


----------



## LarryT

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> Carlos and I did a photoshoot, and now I have precisely 10 photos to choose from! It will be difficult to narrow it down to one, but I will! :mrgreen:
> 
> Quick question, do you want a full size photo, or do we re-size it ourselves so that it's about as big as the other entries?
> 
> Because all the entries so far appear to be of equal width and I was wondering if that was a coincidence, or something to do with how you upload and post them on your site?


Can't wait!  Any size is ok  I make em all the same size or as close as possible.


----------



## Alastrina

I am doing my prep for my photoshoot tonight! It might be a few days before I pick a photo after I take them but it's coming, never fear!


----------



## SweetieAya

Oh this is super cute! <3
I'll have to get Olli all primped and polished!


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 11 awesome photos!  Keep them coming please!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT

13 and counting :mrgreen: keep em coming! Some very good ones where entered yesterday, check em out http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## shetland

Yes Yes!!! More pictures More pictures More pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmg_319

Mine will be coming soon, just gotta get Holden to stay still!


----------



## LarryT

lmg_319 said:


> Mine will be coming soon, just gotta get Holden to stay still!


 You can do it!


----------



## jdepu1

Woohooo! Gusgus's picture has been submitted! He finally looked at the camera...I think he caught on that I wasn't gunna stop until I got a cute one! hahaha


----------



## LarryT

jdepu1 said:


> Woohooo! Gusgus's picture has been submitted! He finally looked at the camera...I think he caught on that I wasn't gunna stop until I got a cute one! hahaha


 So stinking cute! :mrgreen: He is #14, good luck! 

Let's get on the ball people! Only 14 entries and three of those will win a wheel!  Very good odds! http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Yay I entered my pic of Opal  How exciting. x3


----------



## LarryT

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Yay I entered my pic of Opal  How exciting. x3


 She's posted #16 a VERY good pic!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Thanks  She was surprisingly tolerant of the hat. 
But I feel like with that baby picture I have no chance. Omg it's so cute. o.o Who can resist baby hedgies? -is in love-


----------



## LarryT

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Thanks  She was surprisingly tolerant of the hat.
> But I feel like with that baby picture I have no chance. Omg it's so cute. o.o Who can resist baby hedgies? -is in love-


Don't forget it's 1st, 2nd and 3rd place that get a wheel.  Also your pic will live on forever on my website for the world to see.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

lol Well Opals immortality though photo is enough for me. x3 (Though winning a wheel would be cool too xD haha)


----------



## Sar-uh

Omg, those pictures are painfully cute! The only good photos I can get of Petunia is when she's sleeping, hehe :lol:


----------



## LarryT

Up to 18 pics! Some very good ones so far! Keep them coming, please!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## shawnwk1

jakey kinda went back downhill health wise again it seems, but did get a couple good pics and they seemed to have fun doing it and of course chasing the crickets after  just sent it


----------



## LarryT

shawnwk1 said:


> jakey kinda went back downhill health wise again it seems, but did get a couple good pics and they seemed to have fun doing it and of course chasing the crickets after  just sent it


 LOVE your pic! :mrgreen: Very creative!  Thanks for taking the time to enter, praying Jakey is A OK!  Your boys are #20.


----------



## fracturedcircle

another amazing contest!


----------



## LarryT

Up to 22! :mrgreen: Come on people lets get them pics sent in to [email protected]
Three of these 22 pictures will win a wheel,very good odds!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT

Up to 24! 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## shawnwk1

such cuties


----------



## Christemo

Will be submitting one soon.


----------



## LarryT

Yall are making me so proud! :mrgreen: Up to 28!! :mrgreen: 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## purrball2007

I sent mine in last night!!!  Thanks so much! Definitely lots of fun.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Such Cutie Patooties in the photo contest!


----------



## Alastrina

I sent mine in just now! My husband told me I'd better get a move on, that there were a lot of entries ^_^


----------



## LarryT

Alastrina said:


> I sent mine in just now! My husband told me I'd better get a move on, that there were a lot of entries ^_^


 Never got it  be sure it's [email protected]


----------



## Alastrina

It's coming from Hotmail, give it a sec... it said it sent on my end *waits*


----------



## LarryT

Alastrina said:


> It's coming from Hotmail, give it a sec... it said it sent on my end *waits*


 Thanks for taking the time to enter!  Dougie is #31


----------



## Alastrina

I've been planning to since you announced the contest; adult life (school & work) has been getting in the way of hedgie goodness! Grr...

Now I get to see all the cute hedgies and my guy is up there too ^_^


----------



## LarryT

Up to 35 photos!!! :mrgreen: So proud of this good turnout!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Omg I love #34 <3 it made me lol  Its so good x3


----------



## shetland

Oh my!!!!!!! So much variety in the pictures!


----------



## Rainy

Hi Larry. Just emailed my picture of Harvey and Izzy. Whew! What an undertaking. I have a whole new appreciation for pet photographers now.


----------



## LarryT

Up to 38!  It's not about winning it's about sharing your hog with the world  so keep them pics coming to [email protected] 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT

Deadline has been moved back to Oct. 23rd to give people a little more time this weekend to get a photo taken.


----------



## LarryT

LarryT said:


> Deadline has been moved back to Oct. 23rd to give people a little more time this weekend to get a photo taken.


Still time to enter!  
We are up to 39!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Sweet! I've collected stuff for Kashi's photoshoot, but I have yet to actually take a photo.
I will submit it soon! Probably tomorrow ^_^;


----------



## LarryT

LarryT said:


> Deadline has been moved back to Oct. 23rd to give people a little more time this weekend to get a photo taken.


Up to 40!  Still have Friday, Saturday and Sunday to get a pic sent to [email protected]


----------



## shetland

You know, I just went to the site and viewed all of the pictures again, and I am stunned by how wonderful the pictures really are. All of you are so creative and talented. Every hedgie is priceless. I can't imagine having the difficult task of selecting a winner; actually they are all winners!!!!!!! It is so kind of Larry to sponsor this contest too!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I agree they all look so good! 

I love that one hedgie pumpkin that someone did. Omg I wish I was that talented xD It looks great o.o


----------



## Pickle

Thank you for extending it Larry! I will have my pic in this evening 
This is such a fun activity!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl

I am trying to get my pictures of Link, be he is being uncoopritive (sp...) Even if I do get to enter I think all my votes are belong to Daisy. O_O; The pumpkin outfit and grin are tooooo perfect.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I just looked through all of the photos, and they are all so adorable!!! We have some very talented photographers among this group....and some very photogenic hedgies as well! 

This is another great contest Larry, so generous of you!


----------



## LarryT

LarryT said:


> Deadline has been moved back to Oct. 23rd to give people a little more time this weekend to get a photo taken.


Still time to enter!  Up to 44 :mrgreen: only need 6 more for 50!!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html

Today oct 23rd is the last day to submit photos, the polls will open tomorrow the 24th of october! Up to 47 entries!


----------



## ReginasMommy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I agree they all look so good!
> 
> I love that one hedgie pumpkin that someone did. Omg I wish I was that talented xD It looks great o.o


Thank you! I spent a looong time, LOL... Here it is lit up:


----------



## LarryT

ReginasMommy said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they all look so good!
> 
> I love that one hedgie pumpkin that someone did. Omg I wish I was that talented xD It looks great o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I spent a looong time, LOL... Here it is lit up:
Click to expand...

 That is amazing!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Omg that is amazing. o.o
I repeat I wish I was that talented. o.o


----------



## 2manypets

When will the polls be up?


----------



## Pickle

I wasn't able to submit my photo as my internet provider went down for several days  
(due to thieves stealing copper wire!)


----------



## LarryT

Pickle said:


> I wasn't able to submit my photo as my internet provider went down for several days
> (due to thieves stealing copper wire!)


 You can send it now if you'd like.


----------



## shawnwk1

ReginasMommy said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they all look so good!
> 
> I love that one hedgie pumpkin that someone did. Omg I wish I was that talented xD It looks great o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I spent a looong time, LOL... Here it is lit up:
Click to expand...

That's pretty amazing. Great job.


----------



## LarryT

The polls are now open!  Poll will close oct. 30th at noon est. The top 20 vote getters and two wildcard picks will move on to the judging round. Winners will be declared on October 31st.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT

Just checked my web tracker and we have votes from every state but 13 and we have votes from 15 other countries besides the USA!


----------



## Pickle

LarryT said:


> Pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to submit my photo as my internet provider went down for several days
> (due to thieves stealing copper wire!)
> 
> 
> 
> You can send it now if you'd like.
Click to expand...

Thanks Larry, looks like I missed out but thanks anyway


----------



## katieandhazel

All the photos are gorgeous, we could make a hedgehog Halloween calender 
hahah, good luck to everyone !


----------



## Rainy

This is a great contest. Thanks Larry! It has even drawn international attention!  So excited to see who wins.


----------



## LarryT

Over 400 votes last night from 17 countries! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

Vote for your favorite!! No need to register and no info is required to vote, hassel free!! 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... _a_5610763


----------



## shawnwk1

looks like my boys don't even stand a chance :lol: so many adorable, great pics though. just wanted to thank everyone for taking the time to put them together (we all know what a challenge it was at times to get that perfect shot) and sharing them all. good luck everyone


----------



## LarryT

shawnwk1 said:


> looks like my boys don't even stand a chance


 The top 20 and two wildcard pics(the best of the rest picked by the judges) will be moving on to the judging round so you still have a chance.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Who are the judges? =o
Admins I'm assuming?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I voted! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Who are the judges? =o
> Admins I'm assuming?


I'm no admin and the contest is not affailated with HHC. I will be a judge along with a few other HHC members, a few judges are from HedgeWorld, a few from HWS and a few from facebook groups.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Ah mkay  Just curious. x3


----------



## LarryT

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Ah mkay  Just curious. x3


I did the panel of judges to help try and keep it fair, it should be the best pics that wins not the one with the most friends.  After the polls are closed and the top 22 have been decided Each judge will pick in order their favorites from 1 to 22. 1st would get one point, 2nd would get 2, 22nd would get 22 etc. After all ten of the judges scorecards are added together the lowest point total will be the winner.


----------



## LarryT

So many people viewed the contest page yesterday! :mrgreen: 
696 visits came from 26 countries/territories 

1. United States 420 hits 
2. Canada 166 
3. United Kingdom 56 
4. Australia 18 
5. Netherlands 5 
6. Ireland 4 
7. Italy 3 
8. Puerto Rico 2 
9. Iceland 2 
10. Mexico 2 
11. Singapore 2 
12. Mexico 2 
13. Malaysia 1 
14. Vietnam 1 
15. Greece 1
16. Iraq 1 
17. Hong Kong 1 
18. Philippines 1 
19. Finland 1
20. Serbia 1 
21. Philippines 1 
22. Saint Kitts and Nevis 1 
23. Croatia 1 
24. Pakistan 1 
25. Austria 1 
26. Slovenia 1 

Very surprised by the Iraq and Pakistan visits, 1st time!


----------



## cylaura

I voted!! Good luck everyone - such adorable pictures! Thanks for setting this up, Larry!


----------



## Rainy

LarryT said:


> shawnwk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my boys don't even stand a chance
> 
> 
> 
> The top 20 and two wildcard pics(the best of the rest picked by the judges) will be moving on to the judging round so you still have a chance.
Click to expand...

I rely solely on blatant, shameless self-promotion on facebook and I tell everyone I see. I have absolutely no pride when it comes to winning one of Larry's wheels.


----------



## shawnwk1

lol i don't do any social sites like facebook. this is about as close as i come :lol:


----------



## Rainy

That's probably a good thing. I know that I can go overboard on facebook sometimes. :roll:


----------



## LarryT

Almost a 1,000 votes so far!  If you have not voted you can do so from my site, it's hassle free no signing up and no questions to answer, just place your vote!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT

LarryT said:


> Almost a 1,000 votes so far!  If you have not voted you can do so from my site, it's hassle free no signing up and no questions to answer, just place your vote!
> http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


The polls will close at noon est today!  And then a panel of 10 judges will declare the winners from the top 20 vote getters and the two wildcards.  Winners will be announced Monday Hedge-o-ween day!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Oo this is exciting!  Yay ^-^


----------



## LarryT

The polls have closed and the judges will be making their picks from the top 20 vote getters plus two wildcard picks very soon to decide the three winners!  

Here are the top 20 and two wildcards in order:
Hazel 
Stitch 
Squee 
Misty 
Harvey and Izzy 
Sprocket
Huxley 
Opal 
Olly 
Lady 
Theo 
Quillson 
Dexter 
Gusgus 
Daisy 
Amoolia 
Alice
Harley Huffington 
Ellie 
Pip McRunty
Regina
Dracula 


Poll Results Total Votes: 1,281

Hazel 16.47% (211 votes) 
Stitch 8.2% (105 votes)
Squee 7.57% (97 votes) 
Misty 5.23% (67 votes)
Harvey and Izzy 4.68% (60 votes) 
Sprocket 4.68% (60 votes)
Huxley 4.06% (52 votes)
Opal 3.67% (47 votes)
Olly 3.67% (47 votes) 
Lady 3.51% (45 votes) 
Theo 3.04% (39 votes)
Quillson 2.65% (34 votes) 
Dexter 2.34% (30 votes) 
Gusgus 2.11% (27 votes) 
Daisy 2.11% (27 votes) 
Amoolia 1.95% (25 votes) 
Alice 1.8% (23 votes) 
Harley Huffington 1.72% (22 votes)
Ellie 1.64% (21 votes) 
Pip McRunty 1.56% (20 votes) 
Diesel 1.41% (18 votes) 
Yumi 1.41% (18 votes) 
Luna(Allyson) 1.41% (18 votes) 
Luna(Haley) 1.09% (14 votes)
Pyjama Yams 0.94% (12 votes)
Bella 0.78% (10 votes) 
Quinn 0.7% (9 votes) 
Remus 0.7% (9 votes) 
Kelly 0.7% (9 votes) 
Regina 0.7% (9 votes)
Pocko and Pixie. 0.62% (8 votes)
Tiny Hedgum 0.62% (8 votes)
Beck 0.55% (7 votes) 
Emmy 0.55% (7 votes) 
Henrietta 0.55% (7 votes) 
Dougie 0.47% (6 votes) 
Teddy Bear 0.47% (6 votes) 
Keebler 0.47% (6 votes) 
Carlos 0.39% (5 votes) 
Lillian 0.39% (5 votes) 
Milly 0.31% (4 votes) 
Bosley 0.31% (4 votes) 
Bam-Bam 0.31% (4 votes) 
Bucky 0.23% (3 votes) 
Dracula 0.23% (3 votes) 
Jupiter 0.16% (2 votes)
Norman 0.16% (2 votes)
Jacob and Jeremiah 0.16% (2 votes)
Puddin 0.16% (2 votes) 
Shadow 0.16% (2 votes) 
Herisson 0.08% (1 votes) 
Hurley 0.08% (1 votes) 
Storm 0.08% (1 votes) 
Tiggy 0% (0 votes) 
Queen Quileute 0% (0 votes) 
Harpo&Sassy 0% (0 votes) 
Quillow Amber Princess 0% (0 votes)


----------



## Quills_&_Tails

Can't Wait For The Results!


----------



## Rainy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Oo this is exciting!  Yay ^-^


Did Opal ever poop on you for putting her in that hat?...because it looks like she want to.  :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Rainy said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oo this is exciting!  Yay ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> Did Opal ever poop on you for putting her in that hat?...because it looks like she want to.  :lol:
Click to expand...

Multiple times xD She was like "Oh momma I look so ridiculous" She got lots of mealworms though so I think she doesn't mind XD


----------



## Christemo

Yay, Amelia!
She still hasn't forgiven me.


----------



## nationofamanda

yay! me and lady made it in the top twenty at like the last possible moment. 
she hated that crown...unless she got treats during...


----------



## jdepu1

are the results innn?!!


----------



## LarryT

jdepu1 said:


> are the results innn?!!


 Still waiting on one judges picks. Several of my judges are without power and had to be replaced,  hope they have power soon and pray they are all their nice and warm until then.


----------



## jdepu1

omgosh sad!! I hope they get power back soon too! Hopefully they own lots of blankets!


----------



## LarryT

All the judges cards have been added up and here are the final standings. Thanks to all who entered, all who voted and a BIG THANKS to all the judges!


1st Opal 34pts

2nd Alice 68pts

3rd Daisy 75pts

4th Misty 76pts

5th Sprocket 78pts

6th Theo 82pts

7th Dexter 95pts

8th Hazel 97pts

9th Regina 101pts

10th Huxley 109pts

11th Stitch 11pts

12th Harvey&Izzy 115pts

13th Ellie 118pts

14th Harley Huffington 129pts

15th Olly 135pts

16th Quillson 136pts

17th Gusgus 139pts

18th Squee 141pts

19th Dracula 143pts

20th Lady 168pts

21st Pip McRunty 174pts

22nd Amoolia 201pts



1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping, 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping. Everyone who enters will get a $5 discount off either wheel they choose to buy.


----------



## Rainy

LarryT said:


> jdepu1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are the results innn?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on one judges picks. Several of my judges are without power and had to be replaced,  hope they have power soon and pray they are all their nice and warm until then.
Click to expand...

It can be extra stressful when you have to keep hedgies warm too.  Hope everyone's okay.
Counting my blessings that I haven't had to deal with that yet.


----------



## Rainy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Rainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oo this is exciting!  Yay ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> Did Opal ever poop on you for putting her in that hat?...because it looks like she want to.  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Multiple times xD She was like "Oh momma I look so ridiculous" She got lots of mealworms though so I think she doesn't mind XD
Click to expand...

Congratulations......and she is going to poop on that wheel SOOOO MUCH!!!

And congratulations to Alice and in memorial to Daisy.  I know you'll remember Daisy every time you hear Annie running on that wheel. <3

Congratulations to everyone who entered. It was a really competitive contest. 

Thank you Judges for taking the time to vote for the hogs. I know you did not have a very easy job.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

YAY ^-^ I'm so happyz 

Rainy: Oh gosh I know. She's gonna be like "Well I haven't pooped here before" and just make it really smelly for me. I can't wait xD


----------



## Rainy

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> YAY ^-^ I'm so happyz
> 
> Rainy: Oh gosh I know. She's gonna be like "Well I haven't pooped here before" and just make it really smelly for me. I can't wait xD


Every time she does, she's gonna say, "remember that hat, mom?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Well the fact that she's mostly using her litter box means she can't be to mad. But I have no doubt she'll be saying that. XD


----------



## ReginasMommy

Congrats to the winners! I love seeing all the pictures


----------



## LarryT

All the judges cards have been added up and here are the final standings. Thanks to all who entered, all who voted and a BIG THANKS to all the judges!

1st Opal 34pts

2nd Alice 68pts

3rd Daisy 75pts

My site has the full rundown www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com
Christmas is right around the corner! So get ready for another contest real soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daleo

Congrats to everyone that won a wheel. All the pics were great!


----------



## zorropirate

Goodness!! Congrats to all! I love ALL the pics entered!!

Daisy would have been so proud, as she was quite the little runner when she was with us. 

As Annie already has a CSW wheel, and a backup one too (  ) we will be passing along our credit to another hedgie in need of a wheel. As we all want to promote a healthy hedgie lifestyle to all!


----------



## Sar-uh

Congrats to all the winners! Can't wait for the Xmas contest :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

zorropirate said:
 

> Goodness!! Congrats to all! I love ALL the pics entered!!
> 
> Daisy would have been so proud, as she was quite the little runner when she was with us.
> 
> As Annie already has a CSW wheel, and a backup one too (  ) we will be passing along our credit to another hedgie in need of a wheel. As we all want to promote a healthy hedgie lifestyle to all!


Misty the 4th place hog and her owners will be so happy with your act of kindness  giving them the prize in Daisy's loving memory.  Daisy would be so proud of you  as am I.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Awww, what a sweet way to keep Daisy's beautiful spirit alive  *hugs*


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Yay Congrats to the winners!!! I voted for Diasy, but I am biased! LOL


----------



## shetland

Congratulations to all of the winners and all of the entrants. Every hedgie was really a winner. Thank you so much to Larry for giving his valuable time and the wonderful prizes. Thank you also to the judges for also giving their time to review the costumes. Little Miss Daisy, always so beautiful, and with a smile that could light up the night. How wonderful of her and her MaMa to donate their wheel to another winning worthy hedgie. I would like to thank everyone, as I enjoyed looking at the photos over and over again!!!


----------

